# ignition problems



## jess2282 (Jun 29, 2009)

craftsman 917270512. will not start with switch... trying to find a wiring diagram.


----------



## smallengineguru (Jul 12, 2009)

can i suggest testing any saftey switches on the machine.....this is a common problem

cheers


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

You should have 2 safety's on it,one for the seat and the other probably for the deck. You can use a short piece of wire with the proper ends it,or a cotter pin or somethiing similar to jump the wires with after removing them. Testing each one a time will tell you if one is bad or not adjusted properly.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

golftech said:


> You should have 2 safety's on it,one for the seat and the other probably for the deck. You can use a short piece of wire with the proper ends it,or a cotter pin or somethiing similar to jump the wires with after removing them. Testing each one a time will tell you if one is bad or not adjusted properly.


The seat switch does not interlock the starter, and jumping the seat switch will not work as this circuit is normally open when activated. 

There are 2 safety switches that interlock the starter, one on the clutch / brake and one for the mower deck. 

This is not for your specific mower, but should be pretty much what you have on your mower, and good enough to trouble shoot the electrical system.


----------



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

you can put in your model number over at www3.sears.com. it is their online parts ordering system. It will give you a full wiring diagram for the mower. Hope this helps


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mrthev5 said:


> you can put in your model number over at www3.sears.com. it is their online parts ordering system. It will give you a full wiring diagram for the mower. Hope this helps


What you can find on the sears site is an IPL of the wiring, not a wiring diagram. The illustration will not show how the wiring is hooked up or routed, it just shows the components of the electrical system.


----------

